# looking for plans for a gazeebo



## james b (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been looking for plans for an out door gazeebo for a while now with out much luck . most of the online companies want 70- 100 dollars for the plans.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 14, 2006)

Check Lowe's or Home Depot. They have books with outdoor projects. OR, do what I do. Draw you own. I like that sort of thing though. Check out my home page. There's one on there that I built in 1992. I drove by a month ago and IT"S STILL THERE!!! Once you figure the rafter length/angle, it's not so bad. If you figure the time spent working on the drawing, you will see that $70.00 to $100.00 is nearly fair.

Tom in KY, drawing plans and not getting paid.


----------



## Jimi Gibbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Here are some less expensive plans:

http://www.designs-usa.com/Woodworking Plans.htm

And a free one:

http://www.buildeazy.com/fp_gazeboimp_0.html

Jimi


----------



## james b (Mar 14, 2006)

thank guys i really greatfil for all of your input


----------

